

Before you pivot - krisroadruck

I&#x27;m different and I&#x27;m not the only one. You guys have a resource of lurkers here who don&#x27;t speak up often. I am an idea hacker. I don&#x27;t code or at least don&#x27;t code well but I&#x27;ve made a (really good) living off of coming to companies and pointing out and fixing whats wrong. My special skill is easily seeing the path to success and I&#x27;m certain I&#x27;m not unique. I&#x27;ve taken businesses from losing to 4-5x profit projections. Before you post the next &quot;how my startup failed&quot; or &quot;how do you get a job after magic doesn&#x27;t happen&quot; consider reaching out to us lurkers. That is all.
======
minimaxir
I wouldn't want to work with anyone who calls themselves an "idea hacker"
unironically.

------
logn
If you'd like to work some magic on the project linked in my profile, I might
cut you in on revenue if you can design and manage implementation of a product
with $0 budget and no coding time from me. Sounds like a crappy deal for you
except you can view it as, I'd license the code base for $0 and only a percent
of revenue.

